# Mini JCW with Bouncers Sherbet Fizz!



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi guys,

This is the third and final instalment of my week of detailing! First was my own Passat CC (http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=270289), which is now looking a tad dusty thanks to the Sahara Rain, the second was a lovely grey RRS which is my girlfriends Dads (http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=270425), both of which were cleansed and protected using the new Auto Finesse Tough Prep/Power Seal combo which gave amazing results.

I had other plans for this Mini, in the form of the new extremely well priced wax from none other than The Bouncer, Sherbet Fizz. I picked some up from Waxamomo early last week, and was itching to give it a try. More on that later!

First up are some before and process pics of the wash stage.























































First job as always was the wheels/tyres/arches. Bilberry Wheel cleaner along with a selection of brushes were used:



















Bilberry is also brilliant on the tyres, look at the grime and old tyre dressing it's pulling out here!










The arches are all carpet on this, so they were simply rinsed very thoroughly with the Karcher. Next up was a light foaming with ValetPro Citrus Pre-Wash



















Whilst dwelling I treated the intricate areas with some more Citrus Pre-Wash diluted in the APC bottle. My APC had run out the day before and this worked really well!




























I then thoroughly rinsed the car and washed using Dodo BTBM using a ValetPro Safe Wash sponge and the 2BM, followed by another rinse. Not much protection showing anymore after 12 months of Wolf's Body Wrap



















Pics dwindled a little at this stage as I was pushed for time on the Saturday morning, but a few tar spots were removed using AS Tardis, and a little spot claying was carried out. Not much contamination so after a rinse and a towel dry using PB Plush drying towels, it was pulled inside for a like cleanse before waxing.

Auto Finesse Tripple was used via a 3M Yellow pad (turned green in the wash!) and the Dodo Buff Daddy DA










I was once again surprised at how much clarity this added to the paint, really great product and ideal for a wax pre-cleaner. The car is being traded in for a RR Evoque which arrives on 1st Sept, so no need for paint correction.

Once the whole car was done, out came the lovely wax!










The wax smells amazing, you can almost taste the fizz in it. My only concern is that I would get it mixed up with my pot of Auto Finesse Mint Rims, it's in exactly the same style/size pot and it's the same colour! A quick sniff would set you right though! The wax spreads so nicely, a very thin coat is all that's needed and I think I applied it too thickly to begin with. A panel at a time it was applied and buffed, leaving a lovely deep shine look to the paint. Here it is curing:



















And after buffing:




























Really impressed with this wax. I didn't ever get the pleasure of trying Bouncers 22 (will buy it one day!) but for the price this wax is amazing. I will never really need a huge pot of wax, so I love the way it comes in a smaller tin, and it's so nice to use. I urge you to buy it!

I sprayed a little water on the panel and as expected, beading is superb!





































Can't wait to see it out in the rain!

Anyway, moving on… Interior leather was cleaned with Auto Finesse Hide Cleanser, and conditioned using Wolf's 'The Revival' leater cream:
Before - slight ingrained dirt, looking a little shiny










After - looking much smoother - conditioner still drying in places but now looking cleaner!










The interior was hoovered with a Henry and the Karcher Steam cleaner was used to freshen up a little. Pedals before:










After - I noticed the little patch of dust by the accelorator after this pic and hoovered it up quickly!










Interior was dressed using Wolf's Silk Milk










Glass sealed with Dodo Supernatural Glass Sealant:










After this, the trim was dressed with Auto Finesse Revive, polished the Exhaust with AF Mercury and the tyres were dressed using Wolf's Blackout. The car was then given yet another coat of Bouncers Sherbet Fizz (couldn't resist using it again!) and then pulled outside for some early eveing sun shots:





































Love the reflections in this picture!










Some really cool cornering lights on this thing!



















The red on the roof looks so deep and glossy after the lovely wax























































The car was then put back in the warehouse next to the RRS ready for the owners returning from holiday tomorrow. Looks cool with their matching number plates!










Thanks again for sticking with this, any comments appreciated! Thanks to Boucner for making another great wax, it was a joy to use and thanks to Chris @ Waxamomo for getting it to me so quickly after it's release!

JB


----------



## dagoatla (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice job.
Oh and the numberplates are uncensored on the passat thread on the rr and the mini.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice writeup and detail, car also looks great!


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

dagoatla said:


> Nice job.
> Oh and the numberplates are uncensored on the passat thread on the rr and the mini.


And In photos 1 and 6.

But great job - I bet that will earn you some brownie points. The mini looks fantastic in that spec.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice result with the Sherbet Fizz.:thumb::thumb: That interior looks soo fiddly to clean. Wonder why the steering column is rusting like that?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice work and another great write up. I'm thinking these write ups take longer than the job. 

Missus has a soft top mini so I can vouch how annoying the interior is to clean, bloody nooks and crannies.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Great write up Jon, cracking work mate :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Serkie said:


> Nice writeup and detail, car also looks great!


Thanks :thumb:



herbiedacious said:


> Nice result with the Sherbet Fizz.:thumb::thumb: That interior looks soo fiddly to clean. Wonder why the steering column is rusting like that?


The Sherbet Fizz is stunning! Yeah the interior has so many fiddly bits, but the steam cleaner makes light work of it, comes up stunning too! No idea about the steering column, i was going to get the AF Mercury out but the owner wouldn't have a clue and i don't think it's doing any great harm! :thumb:



Soul Hudson said:


> Nice work and another great write up. I'm thinking these write ups take longer than the job.
> 
> Missus has a soft top mini so I can vouch how annoying the interior is to clean, bloody nooks and crannies.


Haha, yeah i don't get the time to do many, but I love these cars so i always take lots of pictures!



ITHAQVA said:


> Great write up Jon, cracking work mate :thumb:


Thanks Doug! Hope you're tank is looking as good as ever mate? :detailer:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Great car mate. I was on the fence a bit with the new shape mini at first. Now however i'm a fully paid up fan. ( apart from Boris Karloff 5 door versions )


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Top detail, loads of gloss!!!


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

Jon as always superb review, bet you are looking forward to going back to work to rest !!!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

GJH0702 said:


> Jon as always superb review, bet you are looking forward to going back to work to rest !!!


Thanks Graham, just going to give mine a once over tonight and then i'm off to Turkey on Thursday for 10 days so that should do it!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice result on mini, :thumb:.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Very nice work


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work and superb write up Jon :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

More mind blowing work mate well done! Deffo have to come and say hi!


----------



## nick7 (Apr 14, 2011)

Great looking motor. Lovely job aswell.


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Looking good buddy :thumb:


----------

